# Patent: New Improved Shutter



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 19, 2018)

```
<p>A new patent application showing an improved mechanical shutter has appeared.</p>
<p>According to <a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-new-improved-shutter">Canon News</a>, this application describes a shutter with a low power requirement and a fast release time lag.  No mention if it is quieter, which is always nice as well.</p>
<p><strong>From <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180196333&IDKey=461F236E3A59">US Patent Application 20180196333:</a></strong></p>
<blockquote><p>This embodiment provides a shutter apparatus and an image capturing apparatus, which can restrain a power consumption amount with a shorter release time lag</p>
<p>A shutter apparatus according to one aspect of the present invention includes a shutter base plate having an opening, a light shield movable between a closed state for closing the opening and an open state for opening the opening, a cam member rotatable in a first angle range, a second angle range, and a third angle range between the first angle range and the second angle range, the cam member that rotates in the third angle range rotating the light shield, a motor configured to drive the cam member, a forcing member configured to force the cam member so as to rotate the cam member from the first angle range to the third angle range, and a restricting member configured to restrict the forcing member from forcing the cam member in at least part of the first angle range.</p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2018)

Nothing about reducing noise or vibration over existing shutters. It does allude to reducing vibration, but that feature may be in existing shutters.
I was not aware that power required to cock the shutter spring after it closes was a issue, but apparently, its worth trying to fix.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 20, 2018)

Why is it that even some mirror-less camera's use physical shutters?


----------

